# Tire Pressure



## Guest (Aug 7, 2002)

What is a good tire pressure on the stock SPECV Tires...33psi seems to low when max pressure is 51. I added to 40 psi and it seems to ride smoother..I do a lot of city driving any suggestions on what I should use?

Shred


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

Well best wear pressure seems to be around 32psi (ish) best Autocrossing pressure seems to be around 35/34 psi... anything above that will be very very stiff, like feel a penny in the road stiff. I just lowerd mine from 40 to 36/34 (36 up front 34 rear). I'm testing for wear... The best feel has been at about 32psi which i also suspect is the best wear.

its all in prefrence, just know that above 35psi you'll be wearing the middle of the tread faster, and at below 30 the side will be wearing to fast. it seems like for optimal wear between 30 and 35 is the best bet. Also you'll note that the hight the tire pressure the stiffer/bumpier the ride.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2002)

Hmmm, I run mine at 42-43 all around for AutoX and they show no signs of premature wear after 3 events and novice school.

On the street I run 35-36 all around.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

As I said, its preferance... as far as AutoX you will wear them evenly becuase of the extensive pressure on the side ans you go into corners, it would be odd to wear the center before the sides at anypressure in AutoX. The write up in Car and Driver (maybe it was Road and Track) said that they had experimented and they felt like even 40 psi was too hight for the autoX... I havent done autoX in the SE-R yet so i could'nt say.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2002)

Nah, the lower the pressure the more the tire will "roll" under the wheel which can really screw both your tire and rim up. EVERYONE I know the AutoX's the Spec runs at least 40. Perhaps with the Texas heat your tires really heat alot quicker? For me though, nothing under 40-42.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2002)

So for every day street driving what should it be? I want even wear or longer lasting wear so can anyone give accurate psi..Actually I do deliveries and a little racing If anyone in the city wants to so over 100 miles daily with lots of city driving.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2002)

For me, I'd say 36-37 maybe. Really, as long as you are in the safety perameters (above 29 psi cold) then its a matter of whats comfortable to you and driving style. I'm about like you, I like spirited driving when safe or traffic is light.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2002)

jpalm said:


> *For me, I'd say 36-37 maybe. Really, as long as you are in the safety perameters (above 29 psi cold) then its a matter of whats comfortable to you and driving style. I'm about like you, I like spirited driving when safe or traffic is light. *



Thanks for the info..I'll try 36 this set of tires

Shred


----------

